# XXX is not a valid win32 application



## unusualbob (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi, I'm a bit new here but I hope someone can help me here.

I recently had a unfriendly encounter with the Parite virus which seems to have somewhat crippled my Windows Server 2003 system.

Some executable files such as EXE and MSI files now give a 'not a valid win32 application' error when I try to use them.

I'm sure this is some sort of rundll32 or registry error of some sort, but i dont seem to be able to run regedit due to this problem either.

I will try to get a hijackthis log on here soon (if it will run) if it will help. But if anyone else has suggestions I would love to hear them, this is an important server and I would like to get it back up and running as soon as possible.

Heres some more info on the Parite Virus: http://antivirus.about.com/cs/virusencyclopedia/p/parite.htm

Edit: Oh also, the system is now clean of the Parite virus via an F-Secure removal tool.


----------



## unusualbob (Jun 10, 2008)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:30:30 PM, on 6/10/2008
Platform: Windows 2003 SP2 (WinNT 5.02.3790)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)

Running processes:
C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\CA_LIC\lic98rmt.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\runtime\bin\jrunsvc.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swagent.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swstrtr.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swsoc.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\runtime\bin\jrun.exe
C:\CFusionMX\runtime\bin\jrunsvc.exe
C:\CFusionMX\db\slserver52\bin\swagent.exe
C:\CFusionMX\runtime\bin\jrun.exe
C:\CFusionMX\db\slserver52\bin\swstrtr.exe
C:\CFusionMX\db\slserver52\bin\swsoc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dns.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\Program Files\Computer Associates\InoculateIT\InoRpc.exe
C:\Program Files\Computer Associates\InoculateIT\InoRT.exe
C:\Program Files\Computer Associates\InoculateIT\InoTask.exe
C:\CA_LIC\LogWatNT.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\MSSQL\binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.0\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
C:\oracle\ora90\bin\agntsrvc.exe
C:\oracle\ora90\BIN\TNSLSNR.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
c:\oracle\ora90\bin\ORACLE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.0\bin\tomcat.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\java.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe
C:\oracle\ora90\bin\dbsnmp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\MSSearch\Bin\mssearch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\windows\system32\inetsrv\w3wp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.alpha-gamma.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://home.peoplepc.com/search
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=74005
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A8FB8EB3-183B-4598-924D-86F0E5E37085} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: FlashFXP Helper for Internet Explorer - {E5A1691B-D188-4419-AD02-90002030B8EE} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\MSSQL\IEFlash.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Realtime Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\COMPUT~1\INOCUL~1\realmon.exe -s
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'c:\documents and settings\rriddle.alpha-gamma\windows\system32\mswsock.dll' missing
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: '@ivt' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Intranet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'file' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'ftp' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'http' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'https' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O16 - DPF: {192F9A01-8030-48CE-9BC6-B03DE3E613C6} (PeoplePC Web Installer) - https://www.peoplepc.com/ppcos/ISP60/Download/ppcwebi.cab
O16 - DPF: {485D813E-EE26-4DF8-9FAF-DEDF2885306E} (NSHelp Class) - http://10.1.1.121/ConnectComputer/nshelp.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{826907C8-5DE2-4B09-9E76-46E4128B77AD}: NameServer = 10.1.1.121
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{826907C8-5DE2-4B09-9E76-46E4128B77AD}: NameServer = 10.1.1.121
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{826907C8-5DE2-4B09-9E76-46E4128B77AD}: NameServer = 10.1.1.121
O20 - Winlogon Notify: dimsntfy - dimsntfy.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Application Experience Lookup Service (AeLookupSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Application Layer Gateway Service (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Application Management (AppMgmt) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Background Intelligent Transfer Service (BITS) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Computer Browser (Browser) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: CA CleverPath Reporter 4.1 Portal Enabler - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\CleverPath Reporter\Server\tomcat\service\jk_nt_service.exe
O23 - Service: CA CleverPath Reporter 4.1 Scheduler - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\CleverPath Reporter\Server\bin\proschd.exe
O23 - Service: CA License Client (CA_LIC_CLNT) - Computer Associates International Inc. - C:\CA_LIC\lic98rmt.exe
O23 - Service: CA License Server (CA_LIC_SRVR) - Computer Associates International Inc. - C:\CA_LIC\lic98rmtd.exe
O23 - Service: Clic-U TCP Helper (Clic-U) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cliconfig32.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 Application Server - Macromedia Inc. - C:\CFusionMX7\runtime\bin\jrunsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 ODBC Agent - Unknown owner - C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swagent.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 ODBC Server - Unknown owner - C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swstrtr.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 Search Server - Unknown owner - C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2admin.exe" -cfg "C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\common\verity.cfg" -ntstart 1 (file missing)
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX Application Server - Macromedia Inc. - C:\CFusionMX\runtime\bin\jrunsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX ODBC Agent - Unknown owner - C:\CFusionMX\db\slserver52\bin\swagent.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX ODBC Server - Unknown owner - C:\CFusionMX\db\slserver52\bin\swstrtr.exe
O23 - Service: Cryptographic Services (CryptSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: DB2 - DB2 (DB2) - International Business Machines Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\SQLLIB\bin\db2syscs.exe
O23 - Service: DB2 JDBC Applet Server - Control Center (DB2ControlCenterServer) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SQLLIB\bin\db2ccs.exe
O23 - Service: DB2 - DB2DAS00 (DB2DAS00) - International Business Machines Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\SQLLIB\bin\db2syscs.exe
O23 - Service: DB2 Governor (DB2GOVERNOR) - International Business Machines Corporation - C:\Program Files\SQLLIB\bin\db2govds.exe
O23 - Service: DB2 JDBC Applet Server (DB2JDS) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SQLLIB\bin\db2jds.exe
O23 - Service: DB2 License Server (DB2LICD) - International Business Machines Corporation - C:\Program Files\SQLLIB\bin\db2licd.exe
O23 - Service: DB2 Security Server (DB2NTSECSERVER) - International Business Machines Corporation - C:\Program Files\SQLLIB\bin\db2sec.exe
O23 - Service: DB2 Remote Command (DB2REMOTECMD) - International Business Machines Corporation - C:\Program Files\SQLLIB\bin\db2rcmd.exe
O23 - Service: DCOM Server Process Launcher (DcomLaunch) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Distributed File System (Dfs) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\Dfssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: DHCP Client (Dhcp) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service (dmadmin) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\dmadmin.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager (dmserver) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: DNS Server (DNS) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\dns.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: DNS Client (Dnscache) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Error Reporting Service (ERSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Event Log (Eventlog) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Fax - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Help and Support (helpsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Internet Authentication Service (IAS) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: eTrust Antivirus RPC Server (InoRPC) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Computer Associates\InoculateIT\InoRpc.exe
O23 - Service: eTrust Antivirus Realtime Server (InoRT) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Computer Associates\InoculateIT\InoRT.exe
O23 - Service: eTrust Antivirus Job Server (InoTask) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Computer Associates\InoculateIT\InoTask.exe
O23 - Service: Server (lanmanserver) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Workstation (lanmanworkstation) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper (LmHosts) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Event Log Watch (LogWatch) - Computer Associates - C:\CA_LIC\LogWatNT.exe
O23 - Service: Microsoft System Security (lsecm) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsecpol.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Messenger - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\TsInternetUser\WINDOWS\system32\Messenger.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FTP Publishing Service (MSFtpsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: MySQL5 - Unknown owner - C:\Program.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Net Logon (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Network Connections (Netman) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: File Replication (NtFrs) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\ntfrs.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NT LM Security Support Provider (NtLmSsp) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Removable Storage (NtmsSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Oracle OLAP 9.0.1.0.1 (OLAPServer) - Oracle Corporation - C:\oracle\ora90\bin\xsolap.exe
O23 - Service: Oracle OLAP Agent - Unknown owner - C:\oracle\ora90\bin\xsaagent.exe
O23 - Service: OracleOraHome90Agent - Oracle Corporation - C:\oracle\ora90\bin\agntsrvc.exe
O23 - Service: OracleOraHome90ClientCache - Unknown owner - C:\oracle\ora90\BIN\ONRSD.EXE
O23 - Service: OracleOraHome90HTTPServer - Unknown owner - C:\oracle\ora90\Apache\Apache\Apache.exe
O23 - Service: OracleOraHome90PagingServer - Unknown owner - C:\oracle\ora90/bin/pagntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: OracleOraHome90SNMPPeerEncapsulator - Unknown owner - C:\oracle\ora90\BIN\ENCSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: OracleOraHome90SNMPPeerMasterAgent - Unknown owner - C:\oracle\ora90\BIN\AGNTSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: OracleOraHome90TNSListener - Unknown owner - C:\oracle\ora90\BIN\TNSLSNR.exe
O23 - Service: OracleServiceZEUSDB - Oracle Corporation - c:\oracle\ora90\bin\ORACLE.EXE
O23 - Service: Plug and Play (PlugPlay) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: IPSEC Services (PolicyAgent) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Protected Storage (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PsExec (PSEXESVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\PSEXESVC.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: Remote Access Auto Connection Manager (RasAuto) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Remote Access Connection Manager (RasMan) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Remote Registry (RemoteRegistry) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - Unknown owner - %ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe" -d -f "%ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.ini (file missing)
O23 - Service: Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Remote Procedure Call (RPC) (RpcSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Resultant Set of Policy Provider (RSoPProv) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\RSoPProv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Special Administration Console Helper (sacsvr) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Security Accounts Manager (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Smart Card (SCardSvr) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\SCardSvr.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Task Scheduler (Schedule) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Secondary Logon (seclogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Shell Hardware Detection (ShellHWDetection) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Simple TCP/IP Services (SimpTcp) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SNMP Service (SNMP) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SNMP Trap Service (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Print Spooler (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider (swprv) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Performance Logs and Alerts (SysmonLog) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\smlogsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Telephony (TapiSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Terminal Services (TermService) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Terminal Server Licensing (TermServLicensing) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\lserver.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apache Tomcat (Tomcat5) - Apache Software Foundation - C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.0\bin\tomcat.exe
O23 - Service: Distributed Link Tracking Client (TrkWks) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Upload Manager (uploadmgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Uninterruptible Power Supply (UPS) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\ups.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Virtual Disk Service (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Volume Shadow Copy (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Windows Time (W32Time) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: World Wide Web Publishing Service (W3SVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service (WinHttpAutoProxySvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Windows Management Instrumentation (winmgmt) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VNC Server Version 4 (WinVNC4) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe" -service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Portable Media Serial Number Service (WmdmPmSN) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Windows Management Instrumentation Driver Extensions (Wmi) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Automatic Updates (wuauserv) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Wireless Configuration (WZCSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Network Provisioning Service (xmlprov) - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\rriddle.ALPHA-GAMMA\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Visibroker Smart Agent (xsSmartAgent) - Unknown owner - C:\oracle\ora90\bin\osagent.exe


----------

